# What is the best Joint Glucosamine Brand for dogs?



## Hollys (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi, we are new to the forum.
Our princess Holly is almost 20 weeks now. We are looking for good quality Glucosamine for her, and would appreicate any advice and experienced dog owner's opinions. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Is there a reason why you need a joint supplement? As long as you're feeding a good quality puppy food, pups don't need a lot extra at this stage.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

I tend to buy from any good chemist, just look at the strengths as some vary.

also I give microlactin as this works great with glucosamine


----------



## EAD (May 10, 2013)

Lily and Kyla both take Seraquin from the vets.


----------



## Bramblesmum (Aug 23, 2011)

I used Vet Vits Flexi Joint - it's a reasonable price is manufactured with dogs in mind and suitable to give to puppies (they say so) and I know its very good quality as it was recommended by a vet to a friend of mine as being as good as seroquin but much muich cheaper (her dogs weren't insured). 

I also know the chap who puts their supplements through the approval regimes of Britain and the US (they also do human supplements) so he knows exactly what ingredients and how they are manufactured - and he was full of praise for them - Flexi Joints is made from the same quality ingredients as the human version....

Though to be fair the research now is indicating that Cod Liver Oil is better for joints - I asked my vet about giving my dog the human version but he was adamant I shouldn;t due to the Vitamin A - my dog has liver issues - the alternative is a krill oil made by Vets plus I think


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Microlactin is a supplement to help with joint pain and has an anti-inflammatory action. Bearing that in mind, I don't think it would be worth taking as a preventative, only for a person/dog who already has joint problems.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi I use Joint Aid granules for my greyhound who has arthritis in her back legs I have noticed a remarkable difference in her mobilty since she has been having it, I just add it to her food


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

LINK: Glucosamine & Chondroitin Tablets for Dogs - Dorwest

LINK: Joints and Mobility - Dorwest


----------



## Hollys (Jul 15, 2013)

Many thanks to all for your informative advices!


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

One more thing, get a vet to advise you on the appropriate dose of glucosamine for your size of dog (if you use a supplement with it in). Excessive doses in humans have been linked to pancreatic damage - possibly leading to diabetes.


----------



## Hollys (Jul 15, 2013)

Wilmer said:


> One more thing, get a vet to advise you on the appropriate dose of glucosamine for your size of dog (if you use a supplement with it in). Excessive doses in humans have been linked to pancreatic damage - possibly leading to diabetes.


Thanks Wilmer. We live in China at the moment due to job relocation, and frankly speaking, vets here aren't as knowledgeable as you may think. He gave our Holly her 3rd Vanguard plus 8 and the rabies vaccines both at the same time (which is pretty much standard here), which a friend of mine back in the UK, who's also an experienced dog owner, said the two should never be given simultaneously. So, we'll probably seek advices elsewhere. Thanks again.


----------



## blackcatowner (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi 

I would recommend Seraquin with Glucosamine & Chondriton for dogs 2g Tablets 60 tablets

It does what it says on the box 
I have gave them to may old dog for years. 

i would recommend vetmedsdirect.co.uk They have excellant prices compaired to the vets.

They even offer coupon codes as well, the last time i ordered it was PRV2, I cant actualy remember what this gives but it is a we bit discount on advertised price.

hope this helps


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

Wilmer said:


> One more thing, get a vet to advise you on the appropriate dose of glucosamine for your size of dog (if you use a supplement with it in). Excessive doses in humans have been linked to pancreatic damage - possibly leading to diabetes.


I don't think that's right, it will lead to pancreatic damage if the animal ALREADY has diabetes, not leading to diabetes. If there is no diabetes, excessive amounts are not harmful

I use Yumove Working for my two


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Wilmer said:


> Microlactin is a supplement to help with joint pain and has an anti-inflammatory action. Bearing that in mind, I don't think it would be worth taking as a preventative, only for a person/dog who already has joint problems.


where do I buy this in UK and what brand/strength? I only got one come up for amazon uk by swanson. I wasn't sure if meant for humans or dogs but it seemed high strength


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I don't know. I was looking into preventative supplements and was checking out the names that came up on this thread.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

> I don't think that's right, it will lead to pancreatic damage if the animal ALREADY has diabetes, not leading to diabetes. If there is no diabetes, excessive amounts are not harmful


When I get a moment, I'll pull up the paper and re-read.


----------

